# Best books on the MSS debates



## AV1611 (May 20, 2007)

What are the best books on the MSS debates? Pro and contra


----------



## larryjf (May 20, 2007)

Excellent question. I would also be very interested in the responses to this.

I would suggest the following

Online Resources

Pro-critical...
Bible.org Textual Criticism page

Pro-byzantine...
New Testament Textual Criticism: The Case for Byzantine Priority; by: Maurice A. Robinson

Offline Resources

Pro-Received Text...
The Ecclesiastical Text : Text Criticism, Biblical Authority & the Popular Mind;
by Theodore P. Letis
(This one is hard to find, but you can order it from the Institute for Biblical Textual Studies - [email protected] )

All around good book on the issue...
God's Word in Our Hands: The Bible Preserved for Us

Anti-KJVO...
The King James Version Debate: A Plea for Realism

Pro-Reasoned Eclectic ...
A Student's Guide to Textual Criticism of the Bible: Its History, Methods and Results


----------

